# Digital Camera won't connect to computer



## Joycr (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a Kodak DC120 camera that has stopped
connecting to my computer (Dell Latitude). I
have removed and reinstalled it several times. 
My computer shows that it is installed, but shows
the device as offline. I have made sure there
is no conflict on COM1. I can't figure out where
my problem is. Any suggestions?
Your help is appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The camera is turned on?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

also ..What OS are you using and how is the camera connected USB , serial?

Did you do anything that might have made this happen?

buck


----------



## Joycr (Mar 8, 2003)

The camera is turned on. It has a display that indicates
it is connected to the compute, but the computer doesn't
indicate it is connected. I am using Windows 2000 Professional. The camera is connected via serial port.
There may be some kind of conflict with the port. I
use to have to disable a Palm connection in order for
the camera to work. Now the camera doesn't work
even when I disable the Palm. Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In device manager, do you see any conflicts?


----------



## Joycr (Mar 8, 2003)

Device manager does not show a conflict. I went into
imaging devices and took the scanner offline so the
camera is the only thing online. I shut down all programs
that were not necessary to run and I unplugged the
wireless network card. None of this worked. The camera
display shows that it is trying to connect when I bring
up the Twain acquire. From Twain acquire, when I
hit "Get Pictures from Camera", the camera reacts
showing that it is trying to connect to the computer.
This seems to indicate that the computer and camera
know that they are hooked up but are not making
the complete connection so I can download the 
pictures. The camera is hooked up to the computer
through a cable. Can my wireless internet system
be causing problems?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For a test, you can try unplugging stuff that you don't need, reboot and test the camera again.


----------



## Joycr (Mar 8, 2003)

I did the test but the camera still doesn't connect.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I'm wondering if the camera decided to pack it in? Can it be tested on another computer?


----------

